

PolyGrant: Crowdfunding Projects with Community Benefit - kakapo
https://polygrant.com

======
kakapo
Hey all, I thought I'd share something I've worked on. I hope to improve our
global community by sustaining free software projects and scientific research
(among others).

You guys can also come check out the blog:
[http://blog.polygrant.com](http://blog.polygrant.com)

